# Service Alert



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My wife Nell is a cancer patient and is experiencing complications. She has been in ICU for 3 days and will be there for a couple of more at least. Because I want to spend as much time as is possible with her my Slingshot Supply service will not be as fast as normal. Thanks for working with me during this time and pray for Nell. -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Prayers to you and yours Bill

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that TEX... always praying for her health.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers sent to you and yours

material things can take a back seat during such trying times


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All the best for you both, and our thoughts are with Nell, keep that chin up the both of you, best regards ,Ben & my better half, Gina...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

My thoughts go out to you and your wife.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Prayers to you and yours.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex I am very sorry to hear of your wife's condition worsening. Thought and prayers are with you all.
Darrell


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

God bless her, and you, Tex. There is nothing more painful than seeing a loved one suffer.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Tex. My prayers to her and you both.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Family first; I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Will do Bill, God is bigger than whats the matter.. Jim


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that Bill. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## kzoorichie (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Tex. Prayers sent.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

may god be with nell and bill at this critcal time


----------



## pocketpoacher (Sep 5, 2011)

my thoughts are with you and your wife at this time Tex. PP


----------



## geron (Feb 3, 2010)

Definitely Prayers.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bill thinking of you both wishing you all the very best Pete and family


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Hope all goes well Bill. I will keep Nell in my prayers.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I will be thinking about you both. I wish you and her the best


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry for your troubles Bill, my thoughts are withyou.
Philly


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your wife. I hope thing go well.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Bill, my thoughts are with you and Nell.

Ted


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry Bill. My prayers are sent for you and Nell.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

You are both in my prayers; I hope all is well.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

thinking good thoughts for you both


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Tex. I recently myself have watched few members of my family go through this. My thoughts are with you and your wife. I'll be praying for you guys.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

All the best to you guys.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nell is out of ICU after 5 days and is now in a nursing home. She has been there 6 days and will be there for at least another week. She is doing better now and is starting to get up and down with help, but another chemo is coming next week. Keep us in your thoughts or prayers. -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've two close relatives going through chemo at the mo, they are both looking a bit better; here's hoping.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

My prayers to both of you.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Still here, but have been busy with Nell! I think she is doing a little better! -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's great news Bill.

My thoughts are with the pair of you.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been thinking and praying for you two. Nice to hear from you and thanks for the bands.


----------

